# Why do soooo many people hate Behr??



## smakmauz (Feb 17, 2013)

So I'm curious why soooo many people on this forum hate Behr paint so much?

I personally have used behr to paint many apartment units and found it to be very durable and touch up great after a tenancy. (depending on color)

I'm not a "blow and go" painter... I do mostly brush and roll but it has always done me right. Except the Ultra. I find the ultra to have very poor durability and blocking personally. I have painted apartments with it and gone back 6 months to a year later and the paint can still scratch right off of mill work. Not the case with premium plus. I can usually go back the next day and have trouble scratching it off with PP. It may be that its just not compatible with my painting technique but after the troubles I've had its hard for me to keep using it.

I'm not a total behr fan boy and I've used just about every brand available to me in the northwest (Seattle), and there are certainly products I like from most of the other paint stores but, behr seems to be my go to for interiors because of its quality to price ratio.

I have not used behr to paint complete exteriors or, really used behr exterior much at all so I can't comment about that but, I'm really curious to know what kinds of problems people have experienced to make them hate it so much.

I'd like to hear specifics from people who have actually used it in the last 10 years and not just stuff like "_because it sucks_". I have a suspicion that a lot of it comes from blow and go guys that use cheap ass contractor paints so they can justify their extra profit margins. Kinda hard to tell a client that your charging them $40 a gallon for what any joe can go into depot and buy for $24 off the shelf. although they do have that paint discount program now but thats another discussion. 

Thanks for looking at the thread! Behr lovers are welcome to post as well


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I say use whatever works for you and your business. If your happy with Behr, then keep on keeping on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I am actually thankful right now that Home Depot has the employees behind the paint counter.. A couple went in and asked how to remove popcorn ceilings, they were told to google it. Then my name came up on top which ended with a full condo repaint. Thanks Home Depot!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Home Depot's lumber sucks, Home Depot's asphalt shingles suck, Home Depot's Jeldwen Windows and sliding doors suck, Home Depot's rinky dink window coverings suck.

What on Gods green earth makes you think that their paint _doesn't _suck:blink:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't hate Behr paint. I'm just not a fan of the HD paint departments and the usual workers who staff them.

I say use whatever you like and get's you the results you're after.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

RH said:


> I don't hate Behr paint. I'm just not a fan of the HD paint departments and the usual workers who staff them.
> 
> I say use whatever you like and get's you the results you're after.


We all make thousands of choices each and every day of our lives. And there's hundreds of paints to choose from. I use a different paint than Behr, so what. Use what your happy with and let's all just move on with our lives.


----------



## smakmauz (Feb 17, 2013)

Bender said:


> Home Depot's lumber sucks, Home Depot's asphalt shingles suck, Home Depot's Jeldwen Windows and sliding doors suck, Home Depot's rinky dink window coverings suck.
> 
> What on Gods green earth makes you think that their paint doesn't suck:blink:


While I agree with you about the rest of the products you listed, this is not a thread about lumber, windows or doors.

If you don't have anything constructive to add on the actual subject than please don't bother.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

*Why do soooo many people hate Behr??* 

why not, you gotta hate something:whistling2:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

smakmauz said:


> While I agree with you about the rest of the products you listed, this is not a thread about lumber, windows or doors.
> 
> If you don't have anything constructive to add on the actual subject than please don't bother.


Whatever slappy


----------



## smakmauz (Feb 17, 2013)

RH said:


> I don't hate Behr paint. I'm just not a fan of the HD paint departments and the usual workers who staff them.
> 
> I say use whatever you like and get's you the results you're after.


Indeed. I don't go to home depot or any paint store to ask questions about painting. I'm asking about product only.

I wouldn't trust anything ANY of the employees at ANY paint store tell me because most of them are idiots that just tell you what it says on the can. Sherwin, Benny Moore, miller...I haven't found any of them who know as much about their products as I do let alone more. Maybe some of you are lucky and actually have knowledgeable staff at your stores but I'm not one of them.


----------



## smakmauz (Feb 17, 2013)

Bender said:


> Whatever slappy


no offense intended but I was hoping this would be a professional thread because I really am curious about this.

If you have experiences to share than please do:thumbup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

smakmauz said:


> Indeed. I don't go to home depot or any paint store to ask questions about painting. I'm asking about product only.
> 
> I wouldn't trust anything ANY of the employees at ANY paint store tell me because most of them are idiots that just tell you what it says on the can. Sherwin, Benny Moore, miller...I haven't found any of them who know as much about their products as I do let alone more. Maybe some of you are lucky and actually have knowledgeable staff at your stores but I'm not one of them.


Guess I am lucky. 

I don't do much business with the BM outfit in town but do with Miller and SW. Each has some newer employees that I don't go to for answers about products but each also have a strong core of experienced staff that really know their stuff. I do rely on them to keep me informed of new products - which seem to come out on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## smakmauz (Feb 17, 2013)

there is a chance that I am expecting too much from them but I was in retail for a long time at a hardware store that also sold a lot of paint and I was lucky enough to learn a lot from the manufacturer about formulation and paint ingredients and how they work together. It just seems to me like they should be able to tell me more than just whats on the back of the can or the sell sheet that anyone can look at.

I had to resort to looking up the product data sheets myself to learn about all the sherwin williams products I was interested in.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

If it works for you why do you care ?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't hate Behr, I think that it is a fairly decent paint for the price. Not a real big fan of their ceiling paint. But, I think that there are much better paints, that are easier to work with and of much better quality. Example--recently I did two repaints, and both painter were using the same exact color. For the customer that I used the Behr, they wanted me to try to paint just the areas that the Joint Compound was replaced on the seems. The patches were very noticeable and I had to do the entire (very large) room. With the one that I used BM, I was doing a total repaint from the start. However it was tough for me to tell where the new paint started and the old painted ended. The only thing that gave it away was that they were a different sheen.

The one thing that I hate about HD is that the minimum wage employees know nothing about the products that the sell. One person in the whole store has any experience at all with painting, and if he is not around when you need a question answered then you are out of luck. The employees at the BM store know their stuff.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

smakmauz said:


> no offense intended but I was hoping this would be a professional thread because I really am curious about this.
> 
> If you have experiences to share than please do:thumbup:


You got it, and its now closed. Of course you knew when you started this thread how it would go. So why even start it?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd thank Paul's closing post twice if I could.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> I'd thank Paul's closing post twice if I could.


I thanked it for ya!


----------

